# Radon gas/radiation & plumbing



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most females have the same thing..LMFAO...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> but on a serious note, in my area the ground is almost pure sand, so water drains like no tomorrow, many or all basements just have a hole with a grate over it by the boiler for draining any water and is NOT piped into the plumbing system..


For us now no holes or gaps between the concrete and ground. It has to stop radon gas. Even sump pump pits and pipes have to be sealed 100%. That opens up a can of worms working on existing diy sump pits. There's no way of sealing them unless a full replacement and people are so cheap they expect a 25$ job because they were flooded. They prefer buying a new tv than paying a plumber.

They only hire the CHEAPEST PLUMBER in town because the insurance forces them to have a legit receipt. My sump pump page gets a lot of views from people trying to get info to do it themselves then they call to get dozens of free estimates.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> For us now no holes or gaps between the concrete and ground. It has to stop radon gas. Even sump pump pits and pipes have to be sealed 100%. That opens up a can of worms working on existing diy sump pits. There's no way of sealing them unless a full replacement and people are so cheap they expect a 25$ job because they were flooded. They prefer buying a new tv than paying a plumber.
> 
> They only hire the CHEAPEST PLUMBER in town because the insurance forces them to have a legit receipt. My sump pump page gets a lot of views from people trying to get info to do it themselves then they call to get dozens of free estimates.





that radon is another scam ....a whole industry built on BS.....just like the asbestos here..scare the crap out of people and they will spend a fortune for nothing...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> For us now no holes or gaps between the concrete and ground. It has to stop radon gas. Even sump pump pits and pipes have to be sealed 100%. That opens up a can of worms working on existing diy sump pits. There's no way of sealing them unless a full replacement and people are so cheap they expect a 25$ job because they were flooded. They prefer buying a new tv than paying a plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> They only hire the CHEAPEST PLUMBER in town because the insurance forces them to have a legit receipt. My sump pump page gets a lot of views from people trying to get info to do it themselves then they call to get dozens of free estimates.


You can seal that existing sump pit by removing any existing lid and getting a square of plexiglass bigger than the pit and drill a hole for the pipe and cord and then screwing the plexiglass to the concrete floor with a bead if silicone under it to make the seal.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> You can seal that existing sump pit by removing any existing lid and getting a square of plexiglass bigger than the pit and drill a hole for the pipe and cord and then screwing the plexiglass to the concrete floor with a bead if silicone under it to make the seal.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


And you can see through!:smile: But I bet it would crack when trying to cut it round.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> And you can see through! But I bet it would crack when trying to cut it round.


We don't cut it round. We get a square in the size we need from the hardware store and then use a holesaw for the hole for the pipe and cord. We pre drill some holes for screws and put it down and then mark up the holes on the floor. Then we remove it and drill the concrete. We put a thick bead of clear silicone around and put the plexiglass back down and screw it in. Admittedly you likely will not get it off again to replace the pump because of the silicone but so far we have not had to remove one. We have only done it that way a few times when radon was an afterthought and we ran the pipe up and out the sidewall in the basement. We don't have radon codes here in the plumbing book but they are working on it since its only in the construction book and very vague.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

take a read for radon....
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...re-overblown&usg=AOvVaw01jr-0HBwoDkZyUrRcUcAE


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> take a read for radon....
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...re-overblown&usg=AOvVaw01jr-0HBwoDkZyUrRcUcAE


I'll make a thread for it.

Anyway I can believe it as we are starting to get a lot of publications, tv shows, the construction code has changed, the plumbing code has changed too, even so the supply house sell sump pits that are now hermetically sealed with rubber grommets. Even not too far away they are digging for whatever radioactive materials for the nuclear power plant.

True or not If don't follow the code by sealing all the openings and someones files a complaint I'm going to pay from my pocket in extremely hefty fines. Trust me we have a lot of granola people around here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'll make a thread for it.
> 
> Anyway I can believe it as we are starting to get a lot of publications, tv shows, the construction code has changed, the plumbing code has changed too, even so the supply house sell sump pits that are now hermetically sealed with rubber grommets. Even not too far away they are digging for whatever radioactive materials for the nuclear power plant.
> 
> True or not If don't follow the code by sealing all the openings and someones files a complaint I'm going to pay from my pocket in extremely hefty fines. Trust me we have a lot of granola people around here.





just look at the claim of climate change and all the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ that has been made by taxing or forcing products down the consumers throat..all for a fake happening....and when this kind of money is being made, at least trillions world wide the hoax is well fed by all governments and crazy groups... and radon is just another one of the $$$$$$ makers, just look at all the extra work and product you have to install so someone is making $$$ off of it...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

heres an interesting article about asbestos, not so dangerous as some claim it to be, I want to know the real reason it has become such a feared product, my sneaky suspicion is the big oil companies and or other big companies that had insulating products to sell ganged up on asbestos to make it go away...you decide for yourself..
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sbestos.html&usg=AOvVaw0G2oqh-jfQkDDUtsVZhf30


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

As for asbestos I know a plumber who was diagnosed with it just a couple years ago, he couldn't go 20 feet before taking a break. I'd have to bring his tool box every day to help him out.

Last month they have banned the last pipes with asbestos. Those were used for rain water leaders. The last 10 years you had to have a hazmat suit and a bubble tent to cut the length you wanted. Not that many companies followed that rule... They are no longer allowed to be sold or installed.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> As for asbestos I know a plumber who was diagnosed with it just a couple years ago, he couldn't go 20 feet before taking a break. I'd have to bring his tool box every day to help him out.
> 
> Last month they have banned the last pipes with asbestos. Those were used for rain water leaders. The last 10 years you had to have a hazmat suit and a bubble tent to cut the length you wanted. Not that many companies followed that rule... They are no longer allowed to be sold or installed.





everything can be dangerous, it also depends how your body reacts to it...example..I can eat nuts and drink milk and the next person drops dead from it..you also have to look at the percentage of people exposed and how much to how many get sick or die...
do you think breathing in pvc cleaner or smoke from flux is healthy? probably not, but neither one is banned..


Approximately 90,000 *people die from asbestos*-related diseases globally *each year*. An estimated 125 million *people* worldwide remain at risk of occupational exposure to *asbestos*. About 1.3 million *U.S.* workers in construction and general industry are at risk of exposure today.




90 thousand globally die from asbestos each year..thats nothing but a drop in the bucket..but 640 thousand die from the flue each year..1.25 million die from auto accidents globally...so from that perspective asbestos is nothing to worry about..




646,000 people

CDC says more people die of influenza worldwide than some experts have estimated. As many as *646,000 people* may die from influenza each year worldwide, according to the latest estimates from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention — a larger number than what other health experts have predicted in years past.Dec 13, 2017



Annual *Global* Road *Crash* Statistics
Nearly 1.25 million *people die* in road *crashes each year*, on average 3,287 *deaths a* day. An additional 20-50 million are injured or disabled. More than half of all road *traffic deaths* occur among young adults ages 15-44.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Annual Global Road Crash Statistics
Nearly 1.25 million people die in road crashes each year, on average 3,287 deaths a day. An additional 20-50 million are injured or disabled. More than half of all road traffic deaths occur among young adults ages 15-44.

Especially Drunk Driving ! :devil3:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Good thread.

The EPA has some results for Radon. >> https://www.epa.gov/radiation/radiation-sources-and-doses#tab-2. Is it a crisis, most likely not. No doubt with newer construction and mandated energy codes exposure goes up. Dwellings have gone form 9 to 12 air exchanges an hour down to 5, 3 or 2. Less air exchanges the more prevalent any chemical, CO, off gassing, etc. will affect anyone. 


Dispelling the dis-information. >>> https://www.livescience.com/39546-radon.html


The possible concentrations seem to be the issue, not the exposure itself. Illinois mandate passive radon system installation in every new home. You will have a hard time selling an existing home that does not pass. I sold a 14 year old home first of this year. Completely dry basement, old open sump crock, basement floor not sealed around the edges, cracked never used tub rough box in the basement. Tested high. So to complete the sale we had a mitigation system installed. Which of course once tested high had to be installed by a licensed company. Easy install since the basement was not finished. Total cost just under $900.00.


Now, nothing mandates a test to verify levels were reduced after the installation, Hmm how safe is it? The installer missed sealing a portion of the floor behind the washer & dryer (to lazy to pull it out), missed sealing around the edges of the tub rough box, Checked the power connection to an overhead junction steel junction box. The fed a 12/2 W ground into the box without a romex connector or bushing. Exposing the NMS cable to damage. Guess who came back after I screamed at the realtor who suggested the company to make corrections.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that radon is another scam ....a whole industry built on BS.....just like the asbestos here..scare the crap out of people and they will spend a fortune for nothing...



https://www.epa.gov/radiation/radiation-sources-and-doses#tab-2






I will give you that the radon issue is probably not an issue. Frankly if I was building a house I wouldn't care. I have heard of instances where A LOT of bedrock was exposed AND it was in a SEALED space so it built up, but that is rare and an odd set of circumstances.


Asbestos on the other hand is different and is a real threat that us guys at work worry about all the time and take very seriously. We know of guys who have had mesothelioma. We have also on occasion refused to remove a boiler/piping we were sent to when we have discovered asbestos. If we need to connect to the end of a long heat pipe we will wet it down to remove a bit and cut it and thread it. Whatever we remove gets shoved next to the pipe if possible or put next to another pipe with the same asbestos covering. It is highly illegal to move the stuff from a property and we would never do so.


Asbestos is the only known PHYSICAL cause of cancer. All of the other forms are chemical/biological. The asbesto fibers are extremely small needles which can pierce the cell wall and poke the nucleus causing damage.





Radon gas will break down and/or become dilute. Asbestos is pretty much forever.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Home
* When is Asbestos Dangerous? *


The most common way for asbestos fibers to enter the body is through breathing. In fact, asbestos containing material is not generally considered to be harmful unless it is releasing dust or fibers into the air where they can be inhaled or ingested. Many of the fibers will become trapped in the mucous membranes of the nose and throat where they can then be removed, but some may pass deep into the lungs, or, if swallowed, into the digestive tract. Once they are trapped in the body, the fibers can cause health problems.
Asbestos is most hazardous when it is *friable*. The term "friable" means that the asbestos is easily crumbled by hand, releasing fibers into the air. Sprayed on asbestos insulation is highly friable. Asbestos floor tile is not.
Asbestos-containing ceiling tiles, floor tiles, undamaged laboratory cabinet tops, shingles, fire doors, siding shingles, etc. *will not release asbestos fibers* unless they are disturbed or damaged in some way. If an asbestos ceiling tile is drilled or broken, for example, it may release fibers into the air. If it is left alone and not disturbed, it will not.
Damage and deterioration will increase the friability of asbestos-containing materials. Water damage, continual vibration, aging, and physical impact such as drilling, grinding, buffing, cutting, sawing, or striking can break the materials down making fiber release more likely.
*Health Effects*

Because it is so hard to destroy asbestos fibers, the body cannot break them down or remove them once they are lodged in lung or body tissues. They remain in place where they can cause disease.
There are three primary diseases associated with asbestos exposure:


Asbestosis
Lung Cancer
Mesothelioma
*Asbestosis*

Asbestosis is a serious, chronic, non-cancerous respiratory disease. Inhaled asbestos fibers aggravate lung tissues, which cause them to scar. Symptoms of asbestosis include shortness of breath and a dry crackling sound in the lungs while inhaling. In its advanced stages, the disease may cause cardiac failure.
There is no effective treatment for asbestosis; the disease is usually disabling or fatal. The risk of asbestosis is minimal for those who do not work with asbestos; the disease is rarely caused by neighborhood or family exposure. Those who renovate or demolish buildings that contain asbestos may be at significant risk, depending on the nature of the exposure and precautions taken.
*Lung Cancer*

Lung cancer causes the largest number of deaths related to asbestos exposure. The incidence of lung cancer in people who are directly involved in the mining, milling, manufacturing and use of asbestos and its products is much higher than in the general population. The most common symptoms of lung cancer are coughing and a change in breathing. Other symptoms include shortness of breath, persistent chest pains, hoarseness, and anemia.
People who have been exposed to asbestos and are also exposed to some other carcinogen -- such as cigarette smoke -- have a significantly greater risk of developing lung cancer than people who have only been exposed to asbestos. One study found that asbestos workers who smoke are about 90 times more likely to develop lung cancer than people who neither smoke nor have been exposed to asbestos.
*Mesothelioma*

Mesothelioma is a rare form of cancer that most often occurs in the thin membrane lining of the lungs, chest, abdomen, and (rarely) heart. About 200 cases are diagnosed each year in the United States. Virtually all cases of mesothelioma are linked with asbestos exposure. Approximately 2 percent of all miners and textile workers who work with asbestos, and 10 percent of all workers who were involved in the manufacture of asbestos-containing gas masks, contract mesothelioma.
People who work in asbestos mines, asbestos mills and factories, and shipyards that use asbestos, as well as people who manufacture and install asbestos insulation, have an increased risk of mesothelioma. So do people who live with asbestos workers, near asbestos mining areas, near asbestos product factories or near shipyards where use of asbestos has produced large quantities of airborne asbestos fibers.
*Other Cancers*

Evidence suggests that cancers in the esophagus, larynx, oral cavity, stomach, colon and kidney may be caused by ingesting asbestos. For more information on asbestos-related cancers, contact your local chapter of the American Cancer Society.
*Determining Factors*

Three things seem to determine your likelihood of developing one of these asbestos related diseases:


*The amount and duration of exposure* - the more you are exposed to asbestos and the more fibers that enter your body, the more likely you are to develop asbestos related problems. While there is no "safe level" of asbestos exposure, people who are exposed more frequently over a long period of time are more at risk.
*Whether or not you smoke* - if you smoke and you have been exposed to asbestos, you are far more likely to develop lung cancer than someone who does not smoke and who has not been exposed to asbestos. If you work with asbestos or have been exposed to it, the first thing you should do to reduce your chances of developing cancer is to stop smoking.
*Age* - cases of mesothelioma have occurred in the children of asbestos workers whose only exposures were from the dust brought home on the clothing of family members who worked with asbestos. The younger people are when they inhale asbestos, the more likely they are to develop mesothelioma. This is why enormous efforts are being made to prevent school children from being exposed.
Because each exposure to asbestos increases the body burden of asbestos fibers, it is very important to reduce and minimize your exposure.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> https://www.epa.gov/radiation/radiation-sources-and-doses#tab-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it seems asbestos is more apt to cause cancer is if you also smoke..that brings me to conclude that asbestos alone may or may not cause cancer..im not saying go sprinkle it like snow around the xmas tree, but it has been blown out of proportion for the harm it does compared to other daily contaminants that can also cause cancer or other related disease...
I guess ill let you know in another dozen years or so, because about 30 years ago when working for a company we use to rip out asbestos covered boilers once a week on average for maybe 6 months and it looked like a winter wonderland, and masks back then were not worn, so far I have no symptoms and had a few chest xrays over the last few years..so time will tell...
when they say long term exposure to asbestos of 20 or 30 years of breathing it in, almost any fiber or chemical will take its toll on you...but I think the lawyers found a money maker and have gone full speed ahead on it...
just like the talc powder they now say causes cancer because johnson and johnson have deep pockets, seems any product could cause cancer, just ask california...
look at round up now and the lawsuits lining up, but it is still used on a regular basis on farms and food daily..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well one of my regional State Inspectors who used to work in the field for many years as a plumber & insulator had to get out of the field and go to inspecting full time as he was diagnosed with Asbestosis.

Still around but with much less lung capacity.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and if you go to the dr you take your life in your hands...




Previous research has sounded the alarm on this problem: One 2016 BMJ study, for instance, analyzed four studies of medical death rates from 2000 to 2008 and used hospital-admission rates from 2013. The researchers estimated that an annual 251,454 U.S. deaths — or 9.5% of all annual U.S. deaths — resulted from medical error, making it the third leading cause of death in the country.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Naw, never at a Dr. Office, after all they are trained professionals right????


----------



## johnpau (May 15, 2020)

Hi All,


Living in townhome. 3 levels including basement. 2100 Sq.Ft total.
Basement around 750 Sq.Ft



We currently have a sump pump in our basement which is around 10 years old. This sump pump has two power cords. Both power cords are connected to a single power outlet in a piggyback fashion.


The sump pump doesn't work when its in a piggyback power cord connection. When we just plug the back power cord (pump cord) directly to the outlet, then sump pump will work in continuous mode without stopping.


Anyhow since it is 10 years old, planning to replace it, rather than just trying to fix it and then worry again after few months.


New rookie questions:


1) Which Sump pump brand ,make & model are more reliable ?


This time I want to get the best one and not worry about basement flooding any more   



2) Our vertical height from sump pump pit to the home exit is around
10 feet


3) Does it hurt if you buy a sump pump unit which is overkill for your home ?


4) What are the key factors to look into when buying a new sump pump


5) Are there sump pump which has two motors, so even if one fails the second one still works ?


6) Which submersible sump pump make & model is recommended ?




Any other suggestions are welcome.


Thanks for your help.


Please check the attached pics of existing sump pump.


----------



## johnpau (May 15, 2020)

More detailed pics from our existing setup


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m curious about the 2” line. Illegal drain?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I’m curious about the 2” line. Illegal drain?





vent??? suppose to be one....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> vent??? suppose to be one....


No. Unless you’re connecting to the sewer which is illegal here.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I’m curious about the 2” line. Illegal drain?


Looks like a 3" PVC line for radon.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Looks like a 3" PVC line for radon.


I thought radon too at first, but doesn’t look like anything I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> No. Unless you’re connecting to the sewer which is illegal here.


For us any kind of pit needs to be sealed air tight for radon gas and vented.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Looks like a 3" PVC line for radon.





OpenSights said:


> I thought radon too at first, but doesn’t look like anything I’ve ever seen.


I've seen only one radon pipe, I'll check and post it later but it was 4" or bigger with a fan on it.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

we arent required to do a sealed pit for new constuction. its crazy cuz used houses do radon inspections and some fail and then the crock gets sealed and vented


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

They have them in dn/town LA. at a place called the BEVERLY CENTER MALL
I did work their when it first opened, they had RADON 4" PVC pipes with slid
on caps, both in basement store rooms and in the plant box's outside,
I was looking for a sewer clean out at the time :smile:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's the setup I've seen.


.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Here's the setup I've seen.
> 
> 
> .







Yeah, that's a standard radon installation.










.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

That's the "Active" Radon System.

In Illinois currently and for the past several years, in new construction a passive system is mandated. Testing is not.

Should a buyer or bank want a test and the test results still show high with the passive system it can easily be converted by a licensed installer to an active system.

The best part is once it is active it is not mandated to test again to prove the active system is working or at what percentage the conversion reduced the gas.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GAN said:


> That's the "Active" Radon System.
> 
> In Illinois currently and for the past several years, in new construction a passive system is mandated. Testing is not.
> 
> ...




I saw a TV show where new construction put half a$$ed installations and when it was ready to use them for real they had put them in electrical panels or placed them where you'd have to rip out the house because it was impossible to bring the pipe outside.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I saw a TV show where new construction put half a$$ed installations and when it was ready to use them for real they had put them in electrical panels or placed them where you'd have to rip out the house because it was impossible to bring the pipe outside.





Which show?




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

radon..another scam to make money....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Which show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a French show. Unless you understand the language I won't try to find it.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just did this abomination of a radon in an old house. Core drilled a hole in the basement floor and filled in a bit of peagravel and then went up and out.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> I just did this abomination of a radon in an old house. Core drilled a hole in the basement floor and filled in a bit of peagravel and then went up and out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no rain protection on the top of the pipe to keep rain and snow from going right into the fan motor???


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> no rain protection on the top of the pipe to keep rain and snow from going right into the fan motor???


No. I was wondering the same but thus is how I was told to do it and the fan is rated for outdoors use so I take it that it might have an internal design directing the water safely past the motor. The man who signs my paychecks told me to do it that way so that is how it went in. If I felt it was safety issue or something really totally hacked then I would object. Just because I would personally prefer a different approach does not mean I have good grounds to stand on for objecting. The luxury of having the final say is reserved for the boss not the employee. The end of this year or beginning of next I will have that luxury myself.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> No. I was wondering the same but thus is how I was told to do it and the fan is rated for outdoors use so I take it that it might have an internal design directing the water safely past the motor. The man who signs my paychecks told me to do it that way so that is how it went in. If I felt it was safety issue or something really totally hacked then I would object. Just because I would personally prefer a different approach does not mean I have good grounds to stand on for objecting. The luxury of having the final say is reserved for the boss not the employee. The end of this year or beginning of next I will have that luxury myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


the fan may be rated for outdoors but when it gets to be freezing out and that pipe fills up with snow /ice and water and freezes solid it aint gona work for nothing...unless the constant flow of warmer air keeps it open, I did a quick google and all the systems dont recommend a rain cap....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> No. I was wondering the same but thus is how I was told to do it and the* fan is rated for outdoors use so I take it that it might have an internal design directing the water safely past the motor.* The man who signs my paychecks told me to do it that way so that is how it went in. If I felt it was safety issue or something really totally hacked then I would object. Just because I would personally prefer a different approach does not mean I have good grounds to stand on for objecting. The luxury of having the final say is reserved for the boss not the employee. The end of this year or beginning of next I will have that luxury myself.








ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the fan may be rated for outdoors but when it gets to be freezing out and that pipe fills up with snow /ice and water and freezes solid it aint gona work for nothing...*unless the constant flow of warmer air keeps it open,* I did a quick google and all the systems dont recommend a rain cap....





The idea is that you want the air coming out to go straight up, so no cap. And yes, it is warm enough that it won't clog with ice. Any water that goes in will just soak into the pea stone.


This is a standard way of doing this and is pretty reliable. Those fans last a long time and are even better than the ones marketed solely as bathroom exhaust fans. 



Whether or not it's worth doing is a whole 'nother ball of wax. Now that people can live past 100 on a regular basis and still be in "good health" for their age, dying at 70 from lung cancer possibly caused by radon could be considered a bad thing. 





Personally, I think if you live so long that something such as low amounts of radioactive gas kills you than you're still ahead of the game. There are areas with really high amounts though and areas with low amounts can change suddenly to have more.





.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Like in Tango's picture, we have it easier in Canada. We can put the fan in the basement and pipe it directly outside as long as we are within our clearances (taken from natural gas direct vent clearances). 
We have high radon levels in the area that I live and work so we got certified for radon mitigation. I'm not sure of American laws but in Canada you don't actually have to be certified. I usually do a system every week or two.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Here in Sask*

Here in Sask they really push the Radon evacuation systems in some areas.

From the course I took they say those areas have a high level of uranium decay in the soil. 

The thing that surprised me was the fallout from the coal plants was high in uranium. But it's not the radiation that's the problem it has more to do with the heavy metal effect on your kidneys and internal organs. The same thing goes for uranium in the drinking water.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

tim666 said:


> ..... I usually do a system every week or two.



50 systems a year? :surprise: Where do you live that you have that much new construction?

.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey man you have it wrong he's likely isn't doing new housing. He's remediating housing that has been around for years. That's what we do here too. 

New housing is different, all subsoil drainage has to the sealed from the house. Then vented through the roof, it's supposed to be air tight from the building. 
We have areas where they have radon detectors that sound an alarm. 

If you want uranium come to Saskatchewan last count there are six mines still producing. It's not so bad yet, we still need a light for a middle of the night pee.

Reverse osmosis removes uranium from drinking water. Lots of small towns all their water goes through and RO of some kind.
:smile:


----------



## oliviashelton (4 mo ago)

Tango said:


> For us now no holes or gaps between the concrete and ground. It has to stop radon gas. Even sump pump pits and pipes have to be sealed 100%. That opens up a can of worms working on existing diy sump pits. There's no way of sealing them unless a full replacement and people are so cheap they expect a 25$ job because they were flooded. They prefer buying a new tv than paying a plumber.
> 
> They only hire the CHEAPEST PLUMBER in town because the insurance forces them to have a legit receipt. My sump pump page gets a lot of views from people trying to get info to do it themselves then they call to get dozens of free estimates radon gas test kit.


Hello. Any educated or otherwise thoughts about living in Limousin which has the highest radon gas levels in France (because of the granite bedrock that emits the radioactive gas) followed by areas like Brittany? Life expectancy is worse for smoker by 30% according to an indepth French study.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

oliviashelton said:


> Hello. Any educated or otherwise thoughts about living in Limousin which has the highest radon gas levels in France (because of the granite bedrock that emits the radioactive gas) followed by areas like Brittany? Life expectancy is worse for smoker by 30% according to an indepth French study.


Leave. Go to North Africa it’s warmer and less radiation.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

oliviashelton said:


> Hello. Any educated or otherwise thoughts about living in Limousin which has the highest radon gas levels in France (because of the granite bedrock that emits the radioactive gas) followed by areas like Brittany? Life expectancy is worse for smoker by 30% according to an indepth French study.


Don’t be a pu$$y, radon gas, lead paint and solder, and asbestos are all ok


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Radon gas is good for you in small doses. Helps with arthritis 😉


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe the origins of Radon gas remediation in homes all started in Pennsylvania do to a Limerick power plant worker setting off radiation detectors at the plant. I was living near that Plant then and I remembered this in the news. I remember at the time, they reported that he and his family were being exposed to an amount of radiation that could increase their risk of developing cancer that could be equated to smoking 100 packs of cigarettes a day. BERKS COUNTY FAMILY SET OFF THE ORIGINAL ALARM ON RADON


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW 43 POSTS IN 10 YEARS !!!


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Damn Pennsyltuckians


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> WOW 43 POSTS IN 10 YEARS !!!


I would post more but you do all my speaking for me.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that radon is another scam ....a whole industry built on BS.....just like the asbestos here..scare the crap out of people and they will spend a fortune for nothing...


Have to disagree on the radon,we did a courthouse around 20yrs ago and it was built back in 1928,had a basement that had two baths and several floor drains but upstairs plumbing went out to sewer above basement floor and no one knew where basement Plbing went,so I outside looking around and found a small square of concrete 12x12 uncovered,so started uncovering and found a 10ft slab with small opening in middle,opened it up and it was a huge cave that the basement plumbing was draining into,the floor drains had no traps on them and straight air from cave was goin straight into building and radon levels were 10tines above the safe limit and all of our county clerks in the blding have died from some type of weird cancer,we installed traps on each drain and a company came in and put radon pumps on each end of blding and the radon readings dropped way way below the threshold,so I believe radon is deadly in large amounts


----------

